# Do you say bad words?



## Trident Boy (Mar 15, 2008)

--deleted--


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 15, 2008)

IRL: yes
Online: yes

Your mom doesn't know anything; My Horse and Me contains sexual content, bad words will turn you into a robber.


----------



## Trident Boy (Mar 15, 2008)

--deleted--


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Trident Boy said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you got the genes from your mom


----------



## hankchill (Mar 15, 2008)

Kid stop trolling our forums, we're here to have grown up discussions.

Nobody cares who swears where, your mom obviously doesn't know anything, my dad says the occasional 'shit' and drops the F-bomb, but he's turned out to be one of the nicest people I know.

Again, go back to your ball in a cup.


----------



## Trident Boy (Mar 15, 2008)

--deleted--


----------



## hankchill (Mar 15, 2008)

Trident Boy said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GUI. (Mar 15, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Trident Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh! Now I see the Reason of the life!!


----------



## pristinemog (Mar 15, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Kid stop trolling our forums, we're here to have grown up discussions.
> 
> Nobody cares who swears where, your mom obviously doesn't know anything, my dad says the occasional 'shit' and drops the F-bomb, but he's turned out to be one of the nicest people I know.
> 
> Again, go back to your ball in a cup.



My friend had one of those ball/string/cup things. He was pretty good at it. Used swear words too.
So do I, but only when exaggerating something I'm talking about or while joking. Never to actually threaten or insult a person.

OP probably does too. :]


----------



## hankchill (Mar 15, 2008)

I think a mod needs to move this to the testing area, it's getting stupid


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 15, 2008)

Respect for whom you are conversing with is more important than the language used.
Coarseness of language doesn't dictate behavior, more likely it's the other way around.
..or something like that.


----------



## Westside (Mar 15, 2008)

I still want to have a serious discussion about this though.  This black dude almost killed me when I try to say "my love" in Uzbek. (It's also the same in Persian)  I said Nigor, which is one of the most beautiful Uzbek/Farsi words, yet some black dude nearly slid my throat.  I tried explaining, but he wouldn't listen.


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 15, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Kid stop trolling our forums, we're here to have grown up discussions.



Are we on the same forum?


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 15, 2008)

When gaming I swear a lot.  I try to hold myself back from it otherwise though.  Just because you swear doesn't mean you're bad.  There are lots of people that swear in this world, and a few just happen to be criminals.


----------



## fischju (Mar 15, 2008)

Fuck no.


----------



## jeklnoo (Mar 15, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I still want to have a serious discussion about this though.  This black dude almost killed me when I try to say "my love" in Uzbek. (It's also the same in Persian)  I said Nigor, which is one of the most beautiful Uzbek/Farsi words, yet some black dude nearly slid my throat.  I tried explaining, but he wouldn't listen.



Maybe he understood, and was trying to kill you because you called him 'my love' ?


----------



## FrEEz902 (Mar 15, 2008)

I do, but not often. Anyways you can't judge someone by if they swear or not, that's just stupid.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 15, 2008)

On the internet? Yup, since you have to set the 10 year-old homophobes straight sometimes.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, the amount depends on the situation (see my last thread) or the company.


----------



## Westside (Mar 15, 2008)

jeklnoo said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, black people speaks Persian?

OH, WAIT!


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 15, 2008)

bad words make ppl look more intimidating. criminals swear so that they cud look intimidating. cos if they didnt look that way, dropping the soap bar in jail, cud mean the end.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 16, 2008)

I swear at school only, not at home or anywhere in public.  But I swear A LOT at school.  Big pottymouth.


----------



## Orc (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm a robber.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 16, 2008)

Who doesn't curse?  I'm not a regular curser, just when I'm frustrated/angry (which happens a lot when I'm working with my computer).


----------



## Austinz (Mar 16, 2008)

Trident Boy said:
			
		

> Mom always say that those who speak bad things will turn into bad guys in the future
> There is a friend of mine that is always speaking bad words, mom says that he will become a robber some day...and I feel sorry for him



Fairly new to this forum but
Unlike others swearing isnt
Cool to me. 
Knowing

Your mother she
Only gets turnt on by your 
Uncle


----------



## Orc (Mar 16, 2008)

Austinz said:
			
		

> Trident Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 16, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Who doesn't curse?  I'm not a regular curser, just when I'm frustrated/angry (which happens a lot when I'm working with my computer).


Curse with computer?  You must be noob.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always curse when I get hurt,


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 16, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Kid stop trolling our forums, we're here to have grown up discussions.



wrong forum, pal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I occasionally cus and I'm turning out all right... besides ROMs?


----------



## amrod (Mar 16, 2008)

fuckin shit this thread is gay


----------



## VmprHntrD (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't want to be totally mean, but you mom is a fool or using one pathetic scare tactic.

Bad words...text and verbally I think the quote 'like a sailor' comes to mind (at least off and on.)


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 16, 2008)

f*** no, who the hell do you think i am?

Edit: ok censored


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 16, 2008)

I think most people do. I use them a lot more on the internets than IRL, but I use them IRL too. Mostly when I suck at a game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I probably swear more than the Angry Video Game Nerd when I fail at games


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 16, 2008)

lol.. I say curse words since I'm 2 years old.. weirdly, I use them more irl than on the internet.. 

It's part of the language and some times it's something that helps you express yourself.. so, fuck yeah! You should use them.. but you have to know when it's more appropriated to..


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 16, 2008)

fuck that shit thats gay


----------



## m3rox (Mar 16, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Hardly, I'm a student of computer animation, it can get quite frustrating at times..


----------



## tojomajojo (Mar 16, 2008)

my friends and my brother say i'm too fucking vulgar...... i don't believe a shit they say though


----------



## Dylan (Mar 16, 2008)

Swearing is a vital part of life. You just can't ignore it.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes. I keep saying Hadrian all the time. see?


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 16, 2008)

IVE GOT BALLS OF STEEL


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 16, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> Swearing is a vital part of life. You just can't ignore it.




what he said


----------



## kikuchiyo (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, I think the OP was a cute little troll designed to elicit most of the responses it's already gotten - 

Driving around here, I curse, and I curse a LOT.  And I'll break into whatever language I am thinking in at the time or dependent on the situation, so there's a lot of Bengali-English swearing and a lot of Japanese everything swearing.

Offtopic: Wow, I made offtopic84's signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks, I think


----------



## Rayder (Mar 16, 2008)

Do I swear?  Hell no!  I don't need to use no damn swear words for shit.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 16, 2008)

Swearing is really underrated.
Last time i checked, it wasn't a sin.
Only "swear" that was offensive (according to the bible, only from memory) was calling someone a fool, which sent people to hell.
So, yeah, I swear a lot.
Even in church.
Not during mass though, that's just rude.

Oddly, I never swear when I play videogames that don't involve more people than myself.
In an online game, I'll say an amount of swears almost equivalent to eight divided by zero.
=D


----------



## Pici (Mar 16, 2008)

Bad words are very important to me, it is a real language and a real weapon, i'm not joking.
but of course it is important to know a bunch of bad words, then you can use the good bad word at the right time.
Swearing is art.


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 16, 2008)

I rarely swear, it's just not my speaking style IRL. Online, it's extremely rare. However, when it comes to gaming and continuous losses, my anger might let out a few words or so. 
I don't mind people who do though, they do whatever they want to let out their anger.


----------

